# Feb. 1, '09 - StP party SE - Gainesville, FL



## veggieguy12

*A small gathering of StP'ers in the southeast is set for Feb. 1 in Gainesville, FL.*

There are train lines running in and around this college town, and it's right on the major hwy I-75, just north of central Florida.
As the date approaches the exact location for the party will be announced.

Please respond if you intend to make it.

Bring necessary gear if you want to crash there for the night, your musical instrument(s) to play, any stuff you wanna give away or trade, your own snacks and beverages - and maybe bring extra of something to share with the group.

See you there!

*DIRECTIONS*
From University Ave. (aka Hawthorne Rd) & 13th St., head E to SW 10th St., take a right and go down to SW 2nd Ave.
Then turn left and continue until the first street you can turn right, that's SW 7th Terrace. Walk that all the way down 'til you see the pot o' gold.

*Here's what you're looking for, streetview *(looking S from SW 5th Ave. down SW 7th Terrace)* & overhead.*
From the streetview, you'll see a yellow vehicle-gate, and passing that, the paving ends with some red dead-end kinda signposts. Past them, and around to the right a bit, following the trail. 
From the overhead, we're talking about just West of the white-looking concrete spot on the path going around the lake on the SW side.

*Attendees (as of Jan. 28): 12?
veggieguy12
Anna Orangehttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1402
dimehttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1071
xsjadohttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1300 (w/ friend)
upthepunx187 (w/ friend)
downhome kid stoneyhttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1051 (w/ friend?)
marchttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1004 (maybe)
mountainlaurelhttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=821 (maybe)
mattpisthttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1 (unlikely)

Let's say 3-7pm+; anyone can sleep there, or the nearby covered picnic area if it rains.
There's a free 7pm show at a nearby venue if you're 21+, or $2 for under-21s. Don't know what the music's like.*


----------



## marc

ill be there


----------



## dirty_feet

well well well, schmao mao mao, it's nice to see some eastie beasties gathering it up. Yeah be sure to post pics er whatever after it's all said and done for. This is exciting - I hope it continues so that when I'm (oh yeah - others too I guess) back on the east coast I can go to one instead of hanging out with these lamos out this way. WAAAHHHH. Muwaahh hahha ahaa haa haaaa....soon we will have STP gatherings all over-ahhh and only then can the mass take over begin. Muwah ha ha!!!!


----------



## dime

i'll be there. im in new port richey for the next few days then i'll go there


----------



## marc

im leaving to gainesville tomorrow so ill be there in a few days. if anyone gets to gainesville early send me a message and we can meet up and go dumpster diving or play some music or something.


----------



## dirty_feet

OH MAN!!!!! I wanna go!!!! All we're going to do is sit around and drink and listen to Wider complain about everything, and every time Arrow is around I have to yet again try to avoid getting a swirlie.


----------



## xsjado

hopefully ill be able to make it right now im making my way to FL but ive got go to court on the 28th of this month in va beach so im not sure if ill be able to make it back in 2 days. regardless, it would be pretty awesome to meet some of you guys face to face so maybe we could get up after the party


----------



## dime

I will be hitching out of new port richey tomorrow or the next day towards gainesville


----------



## veggieguy12

xsjado said:


> hopefully ill be able to make it right now im making my way to FL but ive got go to court on the 28th of this month in va beach so im not sure if ill be able to make it back in 2 days. regardless, it would be pretty awesome to meet some of you guys face to face so maybe we could get up after the party



Hey, why don't you call the Prosecutor's office and ask for a slight postponement.
Tell 'em you were making your way from (Texas, or Oregon, or whatever's far - your registered state of residence, if that works), don't want to miss your court date but you've had an injury, need a week more to make it.
Or maybe you're not being a defendant, it's not my business, but it would be cool to meet ya in G-ville if you can work it out!

Here's the Prosecutor's office number, if that helps: (757) 385-8641


----------



## mountainlaurel

I'm a-comin', hooray! i love craigslist...


----------



## Matt Derrick

wow, well im in nola right now... id love to go but i can't get more than 2-3 days off from work (and i can't quit, it's mardi gras season! too much money to be made...)

but if someone wanted to drive, that would be rad.


----------



## dime

Where in gainesville is the best place to meet? Im on my way im about 100 miles south on 75


----------



## marc

me and laurel are both here. you can meet us at the library on university right by the plaza


----------



## dime

im at the library/ the plaza


----------



## dime

so it is me, veggieguy, marc, mountainlaurel. anyone else coming?


me, marc, and mountainlaurel are already here hanging out


----------



## Anna Orange

yes im comming. But im in Largo and i have a ride. Its only about a 2 hour drive. 

Let me know where you guys would like to meet up? I have alot of friends in gville also that are interested.


----------



## dime

message me when you get here or post on here. i almost always have net access. marc told me to tell you not to invite people until we can talk to veggieguy and have a seperate party before ours or after it


----------



## Anna Orange

Yeah i haven't invited anyone. I just informed people that i would be in gville on the first and they welcomed me (and friends) into their home for a get together.

Is there a set location yet?


----------



## dime

not till veggieguy gets here then we gotta find one


----------



## Anna Orange

Alright cool beans.

My Friend Forrest told me he ran into you guys today.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

iam there new plans being made hoppin north in a few days


----------



## marc

stoney are you in gainesville? you should find me


----------



## dime

Anna Orange said:


> Alright cool beans.
> 
> My Friend Forrest told me he ran into you guys today.





and no we are not being mean to them. hahaha
they told me u asked


----------



## downhome kid stoney

nope iam in lakeland right now, i gotta run to riverview to see someone, hey my ropad dawg jenie is gonna be coming out that way, if she gets there before me, let her know iam a comin soon


----------



## Anna Orange

dime said:


> and no we are not being mean to them. hahaha
> they told me u asked



Hahaha. Well. Feb 1st is gonna be a blast. Cant wait!

Is Veggieguy there yet?


----------



## dime

nah just me and marc and mountainlaurel. but there are some random kids here too


----------



## downhome kid stoney

iam on my way sooniish, my roaddawg is meeting up with me here and were out that way, see u kids soon


----------



## dime

ok everyone there is a chance that marc and mountainlaurel are going to ocala before the first


----------



## xsjado

veggieguy12 said:


> Hey, why don't you call the Prosecutor's office and ask for a slight postponement.
> Tell 'em you were making your way from (Texas, or Oregon, or whatever's far - your registered state of residence, if that works), don't want to miss your court date but you've had an injury, need a week more to make it.
> Or maybe you're not being a defendant, it's not my business, but it would be cool to meet ya in G-ville if you can work it out!
> 
> Here's the Prosecutor's office number, if that helps: (757) 385-8641



so my dad did some shit to make it so i didn't have to actually appear in court. im back in Rocky Mount right now but tomorrow ill be heading to FL. could you pm me directions to the stpp location?

thanx allot

xsjado


----------



## dime

actually they left to ocala


----------



## Anna Orange

Yeah we should have met up sooner, like this weekend.

Are you still in the area? What are your plans? I still plan on going up to gville next weekend.


----------



## dime

yeah i am still in gainesville. i am waiting for the first. then i am either going to indiana or cali. money is hard here though


----------



## downhome kid stoney

okies, my road dawg is in orlando for the bike workshop thingy, shes meeting me here like tuesday ish, then were headed that way


----------



## veggieguy12

I'm heading up I-75 from Tampa in the morning (Monday).
Wish me luck (hitching is almost always difficult for me), I'll write when I arrive!
Late,
-a.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

goodluck man, iam just waiting on the road dawg then iam there


veggieguy12 said:


> I'm heading up I-75 from Tampa in the morning (Monday).
> Wish me luck (hitching is almost always difficult for me), I'll write when I arrive!
> Late,
> -a.


----------



## dime

veggieguy12 said:


> I'm heading up I-75 from Tampa in the morning (Monday).
> Wish me luck (hitching is almost always difficult for me), I'll write when I arrive!
> Late,
> -a.



good luck
look for me on university ave or main st


----------



## xsjado

i just got into palatka FL today and am prolly gonna try and thumb my way to gville here in a little bit, if not im gonna catch the next greyhound there tomorrow morning


----------



## dime

see u soon


----------



## dime

nah i dont know em. there r a fucktun of kids here though i could ask some of my friends


----------



## veggieguy12

Okay, I'm in Gainesville.
Let's sort out the location and post it already.
Anyone can get in touch with me, 407*791*9245.


----------



## upthepunx187

im leaving tomarrow for gainsville. with my road dog gummie im hoping we can make it by the 1st. hope to see everyone soon.
-Tweak The pirate


----------



## dime

where are you?


----------



## xsjado

hey dime where are you?


----------



## upthepunx187

im coming from NC but i just found a guy whos going to drive us both all the way there tomarrow night so i will be in gainesville Friday morning.


----------



## dime

xsjado said:


> hey dime where are you?



veggieguy told me u called him. what u look like? i'll be riding a bmx bike with a big pack and bibs. i'll be on university or main street.


----------



## dime

upthepunx187 said:


> im coming from NC but i just found a guy whos going to drive us both all the way there tomarrow night so i will be in gainesville Friday morning.



sweet call veggieguy when u get in.


----------



## dime

veggieguy12 said:


> *A small gathering of StP'ers in the southeast is set for Feb. 1 in Gainesville, FL.*
> 
> There are train lines running in and around this college town, and it's right on the major hwy I-75, just north of central Florida.
> As the date approaches the exact location for the party will be announced.
> 
> Please respond if you intend to make it.
> 
> Bring necessary gear if you want to crash there for the night, your musical instrument(s) to play, any stuff you wanna give away or trade, your own snacks and beverages - and maybe bring extra of something to share with the group.
> 
> See you there!
> 
> *Attendees (as of Jan. 28):
> veggieguy12
> Anna Orangehttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1402
> dimehttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1071
> xsjadohttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1300 (w/ friend)
> downhome kid stoneyhttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1051 (w/ friend?)
> marchttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1004 (maybe)
> mountainlaurelhttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=821 (maybe)
> sharks77http://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1407 (maybe?)
> mattpisthttp://www.squattheplanet.com/member.php?u=1 (unlikely)*


*




dont forget upthepunx187*


----------



## veggieguy12

Check my first post for directions & area photos, expected attendees, etc.


----------



## sharks77

have fun guys!
i wont be able to make it to this shindig unfortunately but im hoping i can make it to the next one, whenever/wherever that may be... (sorry if this gets posted multiple times btw im having some internet problems.....)


----------



## downhome kid stoney

hopping outta lakeland tomorrow , see yah kids soon


----------



## xsjado

i just got out of jail today for indecent exposure here so watch where you pee around gainesville, the cops wont hesitate to fuck your shit up for no reason either


----------



## dime

damn that sucks.


----------



## dime

umm i dont know if i will be there. i might be in the hospital. see the "broken" post


----------



## dime

just wondering where everyone was (except veggieguy and I )? not trying to sound like an asshole.


----------

